# SEIU’s Stern Tops White House Visitor List



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is a little more info that Obama lies about his contacts and friends
that vist him at 1600 Penn. Ave.

*Susan Davis* _reports on the White House._
Promising "transparency like you've never seen before," The White House released its visitor log this evening under a new voluntary disclosure policy.
The log chronicles 481 visits to the White House from individuals ranging from *Jay-Z* to *Bill Gates *from January through July. 
The list includes *William Ayers*, *Jeremiah Wright*, *Michael Moore*, *Robert Kelly *(R. Kelly), *Malik Shabazz*, and *Michael Jordan*.

SEIU's Stern Tops White House Visitor List - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> *The list includes William Ayers, Jeremiah Wright, Michael Moore, Robert Kelly (R. Kelly), Malik Shabazz*


Well holy shit, you don't say.
You mean a radical president has radical associates visit the Whitehouse?
Come on...


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am sooooooo shocked ! ! ! 

I hear Obama has been channelling Moa Zedong


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Well holy shit, you don't say.
> You mean a radical president has radical associates visit the Whitehouse?
> Come on...


Didn't you guys hear?

No lie, the White House actually said William Ayers and Jerimiah Wright were two other individuals with the same name. I shit you not.



> The list, *which is here*, includes the names "William Ayers" and "Jeremiah Wright." But the White House says they aren't the Ayers and Wright that are known to the public.


http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/10/30/politics/politicalhotsheet/entry5466001.shtml


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Didn't you guys hear?
> 
> No lie, the White House actually said William Ayers and Jerimiah Wright were two other individuals with the same name. I shit you not.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/10/30/politics/politicalhotsheet/entry5466001.shtml


The sad part is that the sheeple will believe this load of crap and the pundits on MSDNC will do the same........It makes me sick.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

John Edwards the pyshic logs in? cant he just vision what is on the site????


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> *Robert Kelly *


Hmmmmmmmm.....verrrrrry interesting!


----------

